# Check this out, unbelievable!



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Now this is a Crocodile! 

This crocodile was found in New Orleans swimming down the street. 21 FT long, 4,500 lbs, around 80
years old minimum.

Specialists said that he was looking to eat humans because he was too old to catch animals. The army killed this crocodile last Sunday at 3:00 pm; currently he is in the freezer at the Azur hotel. The contents of its stomach will be analyzed this Friday at 2:30pm.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW! I guarantee you there are a few people in there!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WHOA! That suckers huge!!! Hopefully they found him before he could do any harm.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

of coarse they had to kill something rare and beautiful... sigh... when will people learn that sometimes nature should be left alone, that croc could really make us lower our ego's a bit.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Jeez thats a bigo one! and i thought the croc in our canal was big he is 11 ft


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL.

that is a nile crocodile. someones pulling a joke on all of you. I'm calling fake on this one.

I guess it could have come from a zoo.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hate to be in that big guys belly.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

someone sent me an email with that yesterday. It amazes me how long they live and how big they get.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yup. a hoax. 



> [font=Trebuchet MS,Bookman Old Style,Arial]hese photographs actually show a crocodile that was shot and killed on 6 July 2003 at Pointe-Noire in the Republic of Congo. According to an article in _allafrica.com_, the reptile was a Nile crocodile whose vital statistics fell a bit short of the claims made above: he was estimated to be 50 years old, about 16 feet in length, and about 1,900 lbs. (not quite the 80-year-old, 21-foot, 4,500-pound monster described in e-mail). The local mayor reportedly insisted on preserving the crocodile's carcass against the efforts of locals who wanted to eat it and arranged for it to be shipped to a taxidermist.


[/font]


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Some guy that lived when Camille hit in 1969 said that more people died from snake bites then from the hurricane or the resulting flood waters since the poisonous snakes in this swampy area were looking for the few dry spots just like the people were. I would think back then there were more snakes in relation to people but I would still worry about them sitting on my roof top.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Besides, the only crocodiles in the US live in Florida. Only alligators live in Louisiana.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well in that case, I suppose it's better off that it was a hoax. Thanks for clearing that up Shev. I still say that he's huge though!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I think it's a hoax too because I've heard nothing off the such and I've live somewhat close to New Orleans and only gators live here. But I also want to make something clear Fishfirst I am not trying to offend you and I don't want people to start saying what's right or wrong because I would believe it is wrong to kill an animal for the hell of it especially one of the such but after the hurricane you really would have no choice but to kill it if it's roaming around the streets possibly eating people because I know there were some small alligators that were spotted after Katrina hit because what are you going to do at a time like that to hard to move it back into Lake Ponchatrain when you have so much human life threatened from not only the gator but everything that was happening there and even if you move back too the lake it could have gotten out once Rita hit since the leeves broke again. I know that picture was a hoax but I just wanted to point that out about what can you do don't take it offensively or anything. And it could not have been from a zoo just so ya'll know it's not real and the aquarium of the Americas only had an albino gator less than 9ft though but fortunately they were able to save it along with a few other animals from there. :help: www.redcross.org please donate if you can if, ya'll could only see and hear first hand what has happened down here keep the victims in your prayers


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

A guy in my area was fishing with his kid and they hooked into a croc. It made the news, it was a baby but the problem is that i live in Pennsylvania  without a doubt thats not a native


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

When my dad was a kid he shot an alligator. He was in the newspaper for it and everything. He was duck hunting with my uncle and he said it scared him half to death. I guess you just don't really expect gators to be around when your hunting ducks in Michigan.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I apalogize, I looked it up on snopes and sure enough as Shev pointed out above, one big HOAX! That is still huge though!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Reminds me of that film "Lake Placid". A crocodile that bought down a helicopter!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Regardless of where that thing came from...WOW!!! I would not like to meet it, or anything like it...EVER. Of coruse we have these nice little guys running around everywhere...and they're a bit more difficult to spot than something the size of a small car. Can't even give you a number as to how many of these I've run from over the years....


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> When my dad was a kid he shot an alligator. He was in the newspaper for it and everything. He was duck hunting with my uncle and he said it scared him half to death. I guess you just don't really expect gators to be around when your hunting ducks in Michigan.


Wowww, wonder what Idiot let that thing go. I sure wouldnt expect that in Michigan cause I well live there or eh herE?

They still shouldnt have killed that crocodile. It was so pretty. Shoudl have gave it to Steeeeeeeeve Erwin casue hes the man.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I don't advocate killing anything, unless it's necessary. If that big of a croc was opening it's mouth at me, I would probably be the first to shoot. It makes me a bit sad to see such a beautiful creature dead, but at the same time if it was endangering a villiage, I can understand why it needed to be dealt with. If the killing was just for sport, then I condemn their actions fully.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i recently read in the local newspaper that a town near me (i am in michigan about half an hour from flint one hour from detroit, in the base of the thumb) had a baby croc or gator, i am not sure which i didnt read the whole thing was found in a lake. someone had been keeping it as a pet and they let it go when it got too big for the ten (dry) fish tank they were keeping it in. how ridiculous. i dont think it is a good idea to keep such a creature as a pet. they get too big and violent. but that is my opinion


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

two places here around us sell baby alligators. They also have one in their display tank. And I must say that I agree with you. you shouldnt keep them as a pet.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I can get one for 50 dollers in the paper. LMAO keep it in the bathtubb....this lfs had one but it got shut down.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dont only gators live in that part of the world, and im pretty sure thats a nile




o ok good didnt read the entire thing


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

I live in chicago and use to work at a reptile rescue (i like snakes more than i like fish haha) but we had a very small gator found IN THE SEWERS man call that a total urban legand right. We kept it till it couldnt be kept in a very large tank for a monitor then we gave it to the Lincoln Park zoo in chicago


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I ran across this today while searching Snopes for something else..

If you seen the giant alligator photos of the gator supposably found floating in New orleans, the photos are real, but were taken 6 July 2003 in Pointe-Noire, Republic of Congo, Africa.

See the photos & info at this link:
http://www.snopes.com/katrina/photos/crocodile.asp


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah that is what this thread is about. those pics.


----------

